# 15 mo old cat and 9 week old kitten play fighting..or?



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

I want to please ask your opinions on my cat/kitten play fighting; I'm wondering if it's too much for the kitten ...or if I'm worrying too much.

Maxie if 15 months, Lexie is about 9-10 weeks. I brought kitten home a week and 1/2 ago or so. Introductions where slow and I played with them,e tc, so when I introduced them, it was pretty good. They've been out together for a while now. They chase each other around - run and play through a crumple tunnel and a box I've got set up, etc.

However, I'm concerned if their contact playing/fighting, is too much "fighting" or too rought for little Lexie, or if Lexie isn't considering it just "play"? 

I'm sure Maxie is just play fighting, but I'm worried she's too rough (she's always been a little rough, even playing with me, I have to distract her with a toy, as she's gone for the hands, etc)

It looks like it's said if there is no hissing or screaming and their ears are not flattened back, etc, they are just play fighting.

Maxie's ears are perked, she's not hissing at kitten, and she'll even roll on her belly. But when they come into more of a contact biting/scratching session I'm wondering if she's being too rough?

Lexie will stalk Maxie, and run after her, time and time again, over and over, even while in the middle of their body contact play fighting. And then sometimes, little Lexie's ears ARE flattened back, and sometimes she growls. (Maxie's ears are forward and perked, and she doesn't growl/hiss, but of course she's not getting hurt) So I'm worried if Lexie is getting hurt? 
As kittens, do they sometimes put their ears back too and even growl a bit when they are "play" fighting? Because as soon as they depart from one another, little Lexie is back at it again, running back at Maxie and then Lexies ears are perked, etc, when she's stalking Maxie. But when the contact comes, Lexie's ears will go back alot of the time. Is that ok, or is it a bad sign?

I do not see blood, I've been checking for scratches and cannot find any either. But it's also hard to see scratches on Lexie's little body anyhow. I've tried to feel for anything, but haven't felt anything. 

I've been looking on the internet for videos of examples. Here is one below that is similar to what's going on except that sometimes like I said above, little Lexie's ears are back, and she'll growl sometimes (and thats why I'm worried she's getting hurt and Maxie is too rough with her) But then she goes back for more after she runs away. (especially at 17 seconds thru 31 seconds in the video and the "contact" parts of the video)







PS - there have been two times they've slept next to each other, but that was several days ago, and I haven't seen them sleep together since. And I've haven't seen them groom each other yet either.


.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

PS - Little Lexie will sometimes do the sideways run at Maxie.. like in the video at 1:29-1:32, with her tail fluffed up. Again, though, until tired, she always seems to go back for more.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

That's play-fighting in the video, and normal behavior. Lexie would not be coming back for more and chasing if she were being hurt. She would be avoiding and hiding from Maxie and not want to play with him. Ears going back and then coming forward like you see in the video is normal "bluffing" behavior...."hey, look how tough I look!" Just sit back and enjoy the antics!


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

catloverami said:


> That's play-fighting in the video, and normal behavior. Lexie would not be coming back for more and chasing if she were being hurt. She would be avoiding and hiding from Maxie and not want to play with him. Ears going back and then coming forward like you see in the video is normal "bluffing" behavior...."hey, look how tough I look!" Just sit back and enjoy the antics!


Thank you very much  nekitty. Helps so much. 

So, even when Lexie is got her ears back and sometimes growls, that's ok too? Is that Lexie's way of telling Maxie they are being too rough? (Which I know Maxie doesn't get yet, but maybe this will help 'her" too, or I hope.
I mean, Lexie will run away soon after, (and then come back for ore) but I'm still concerned Maxie is hurting her when Lexie gives her little growl. I know I may be double asking, but I just want to be sure.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

My cats fought a lot when I first introduced them. Keep in mind, they only met a short while ago so it's quite normal for them to rough house. They are still getting used to one another and showing each other who is boss. 

What I did that seemed to work very well was use Feliway plug in diffuser (looks similar to a plug-in air freshner). It contains a pherome which mimics the cats scent gland which is supposed to produce a calming effect. It's recommended for other things too such as inappropriate urination, vertical scratching, environmental stress. I notice that when the Feliway liquid starts to run low, my cats tend to fight more and I will even sometimes find minor bite marks on them. This is why I continue to replenish the Feliway even though it is costly, at least my cats get along most of the time now.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey.. yeah! Thank you, yes the Feliway or Comfort Zone definitely works great! I do have the Feliway spray, and have been spraying sometimes it in certain areas, litter boxes, cat tower, sleeping places, it works great! And I did pick up a refill for it, (I had the defusser too) but now I can't find my darn plug in for it! It was a long while ago, when I used it for Maxie when I first got her to help her settle in. I spray it in their kennels too before bringing them to the vet for the car ride.

I don't know if I want to use it long term though, or all the time, or I'd prefer not to really. I'm hoping they will be really good buddies, really like each other, you know? Plus it's not cheap, $20 for even a refill. But yes, thank you, ultimately that will work great. I've looked ALL over for my plug in for it, and can't find it..grrrr! LOL (Momma is growling now!) I may have to just get another one and at least I'll have a refill thereafter.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

cats will be cats, bindi was very violent towards moms cat monty, so bad in fact that we had to seperate them. monty is dead now but mom/dad wont take back Bindi should anything come up due to his behavior..


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_*shamu*_, Lexie's little growling is nothing to be worried about. She's telling him to back off a little. If she growls _a lot_ with ears pinned back against her head and she's crouched down with mouth open, then she is being very defensive and afraid of Lexie and likely would run away and hide at the first chance. But it doesn't sound like that's what she's doing, since she's coming back for more play. My general observation is that females growl more than boys do, especially when playing with a boy.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I think that ordering one from Amazon is worth it. I also have a $10 coupon for it if you buy it in the stores. If you would like me to mail it to you, PM me.

Hope the growlin' and howlin' ceases soon.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

If they're both taking turns chasing one another, then I wouldn't worry. The time to worry is when one is always chasing and the other is always running away, which doesn't seem to be the case with your two. 

Also, if Lexie were getting hurt, she would likely be squealing or making a similar "crying" type sound, and she would be trying everything to run away, which again isn't happening.

So, it sounds like they're fine and I'd let them be. Keep their nails trimmed to avoid any accidental mishaps.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

kittywitty said:


> I think that ordering one from Amazon is worth it. I also have a $10 coupon for it if you buy it in the stores. If you would like me to mail it to you, PM me.
> 
> Hope the growlin' and howlin' ceases soon.


Hi there! Oh wow, that is so generous of you to offer, thank you very much. I had quite the worrying week, but yes I did end up getting another diffuser last week anyhow, I just had to. But thank you tons  So nice of you  

Update: Things are seeming to cool off quite a bit, just as you guys said! LOL Jeepers though, it's scarey to see them so upset or play fighting. One day last week I took Lexie to work with me for 1/2 a day, and when I came back, unreal, Maxie layed on the ground next to her and even tried licking her tail.

Also, I've found EXCELLECT HELP with Maxine's feline herpes flare up. (I was worried about that more than anything) Ther terramycin the vet gave was JUNK, and it cost ALOT. What I did was super dosed Maxie on her L-lysine and also have bathed her eye in a homemade mild saline solution (1 cup lukewarm water, 1/4 teaspoon salt), and also put applecidervinegar/water rubbed gently into the scruff of her neck. Wow, that works so good!!!! Thank the Lord so much, as her eye over this weekend looked pretty darn good - even better than it did before sometimes! 

I'll see what it's like when I get home, I'll try not to keep my hopes up cause that is what I did last week and then freaked out and stressed out when I came home and saw Maxie's eye was pretty bad. 

Overall, over the weekend it was really positive, even seen a small lick from Maxie to Lexie, and I felt so much better cause Maxie is a licker, she licks me alot when she's cuddly. I hope she gets the drift that Lexie would love that too, getting licked/cleaned. (Lexie is a purrbox.. haha,, she even comes near me sometimes and has a loud loving purr, and just bashes her head into my hand; I love it - they are both so precious)

And I have so many of you to thank here. Thank you so much for the knowledge and guidance and encouragment. 

I'm hoping soon they'll be best of buds, as I really did think Maxie seemed to have missed out on having kitten companions somehow. She may even learn to be more gentle with me too when playing (I hope). She was found on the side of the freeway at a very young age, very sick, and brought to the HS, which I adopted her from a person who put her on Craigslist when she was 4 months old. 

Thank you all again.


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

Susan said:


> If they're both taking turns chasing one another, then I wouldn't worry. The time to worry is when one is always chasing and the other is always running away, which doesn't seem to be the case with your two.
> 
> Also, if Lexie were getting hurt, she would likely be squealing or making a similar "crying" type sound, and she would be trying everything to run away, which again isn't happening.
> 
> So, it sounds like they're fine and I'd let them be. Keep their nails trimmed to avoid any accidental mishaps.


LOL, yeah little Lexie is far from running away and hiding. She'll run, but she'll immediately come back for more. It's unreal, she's a tough little kitten but also so loving. Thank you too so much, thank all of you.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Shamu said:


> LOL, yeah little Lexie is far from running away and hiding. She'll run, but she'll immediately come back for more. It's unreal, she's a tough little kitten but also so loving. Thank you too so much, thank all of you.


 
Aww that sounds so much like my Little Pumpkin. She runs and then comes out for more as if she is saying, "Oh yeah, you think I'm scared of you?" and then when the other cat, Oreo goes after her again, she runs away and comes right back out to tease her. Then repeat until they both tire. It's so funny to watch!!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

My rule of thumb with dogs, cats and kids ~ is there blood? no blood no worries 

There is a 99% chance that Maxi is making sure Lexi knows who the boss is. Call it passive aggressive, rough play or whatever..older human siblings are just as guilty of it lol You cant possibly learn every single thing about cat hierarchy or rules. Its going to be as big a mystery to you as is you using a fork and spoon is to them. So yeah I am sure Maxi is getting a few good sucker punches in but don't worry about it.

You need to stay completely neutral of this. Do not baby the loser or fuss at the winner. You can try to distract with a toy but do not show favoritism. If you get in the middle of it both cats will end up resenting you. Of course if there is blood stop it and give each one a time out.

I made the human kid connection but these are not humans. Animals do things differently =D It is normal, natural and a way for them to bond.

There is one thing I can promise you ~ your cats will have a knockout drag out fight and fur will fly. One will bite too hard, or steal a snack from the other ... something will set it off and you will know with NO doubts that they aren't playing. 

Just do quick body checks on them to make sure no injuries. These injuries can happen during play too but you want to keep an eye on it. Right now Bentley is sporting a huge scratch on his nose for playing with the kits who were in a box :wink


----------

